# The Cardio pill has destroyed me



## whiteissuperior (Aug 12, 2022)

The cardio pill is insane. In less than 3 months of doing intense cardio 3x a week here's what has changed:

My mental health has improved dramatically
I no longer spend hours agonizing about my looks or the black pill
I have become far more consistent with gym and studying and other good habits
I sleep way better and my sleep schedule is ideal
My procrastination habit is way better, and i do more things without needing to wait
My mood is improved, and I feel more confident and less insecure in general
I focus less on women and more on my goals
I can fap everyday nearly without getting tired
I have higher determination
I use this gay jewish faggot site significantly less
The cardio pill was the last thing I needed become an ubermensch. If youre a depressed incel, you should be doing cardio and your brain will rewire itself. Cardio maxxing does something to your brain lifting weights doesnt do. Idk if its the hormones, test increase, endorphins, better health, who knows. I just know if ur not cardio maxxing ur cheating yourself. Cardio maxxing will undepress you. Try it for a few months to really feel the effect

Thoughts? @Biggdink @looksmaxxer234 @fogdart @Blackgymmax @Zer0/∞ @Octillionaire @Gaia262 @oldcelloser @Xangsane @PrimeChico @mogstar @OOGABOOGA 

pin this @tyronelite


----------



## zv1212 (Aug 12, 2022)

real shit. im boxing again and will run 2 miles daily yakhi


----------



## Deleted member 15827 (Aug 12, 2022)

Low intensity cardio mogs nothing mogs lifting tbh cardio does feel great tho


----------



## La creatura (Aug 12, 2022)

HIIT is so good for cardiovascular health and dopamine gains
I'd do it everyday if it didn't interfere with my lifts


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Aug 12, 2022)

Humans were made to move


----------



## Racky (Aug 12, 2022)

whiteissuperior said:


> The cardio pill is insane. In less than 3 months of doing intense cardio 3x a week here's what has changed:
> 
> My mental health has improved dramatically
> I no longer spend hours agonizing about my looks or the black pill
> ...


Legit legit 
You cannot be an healthy or productive human being without cardio. For millenias to our ancestors "working" was walking, running, hunting, etc... not sitting down on a desk while looking at pixels. That is leisure time and it’s no wonder procrastination is so common nowadays. If you are not regularly moving in ways that are cardio challenging you are not living as a human should


----------



## Zer0/∞ (Aug 12, 2022)

No cardio for non NT.


----------



## tyronelite (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## tyronelite (Aug 12, 2022)

I shall award you pin for 48 hours


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Aug 12, 2022)

whiteissuperior said:


> The cardio pill is insane. In less than 3 months of doing intense cardio 3x a week here's what has changed:
> 
> My mental health has improved dramatically
> I no longer spend hours agonizing about my looks or the black pill
> ...


I haven’t done cardio in so long I got gassed running 5 km tough shit


----------



## whiteissuperior (Aug 12, 2022)

tyronelite said:


> I shall award you pin for 48 hours


thank you habibi


----------



## Gargantuan (Aug 12, 2022)

I think cardio is excellent and something I should be doing more often although, in the long term, it's probably best to mostly stick to walking and cycling since running can cause a lot of wear and tear on your joints over time.

HIIT is probably good though, if not excessive.


----------



## luljankybo (Aug 12, 2022)

ok so drop the routine please


----------



## luljankybo (Aug 12, 2022)

also how much weight did you lose and how has it affected your facial fat


----------



## whiteissuperior (Aug 12, 2022)

luljankybo said:


> also how much weight did you lose and how has it affected your facial fat


im bulking rn so im still trying to maintain weight altho i overdid it and gained 5 lbs. Ive lost no weight. I also normal gymcel as well



luljankybo said:


> ok so drop the routine please


no routine. just swimming laps 3x a week


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 12, 2022)

Cardio pill is legit , I always feel amazing after a good cardio sesh


----------



## OldRooster (Aug 12, 2022)

In a couple more months your body will acclimate to increased endorphin production by down regulating the number of receptors. Or it is possible you had high uric acid levels, and the perspiration excreted the excess uric acid, thus enhancing your mental clarity.


----------



## Catawampus (Aug 12, 2022)

Real shit, cardio mogs regular gym workouts to death, I run 4 miles at least three times a week, sometimes four, do mma, jiu jits classes, etc and I can make bitches tap out because I fuck for literally hours without getting tired


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Aug 12, 2022)

We need to have a name for something that should be totally natural and obvious to all humans to get people to move their fat ass… state of post-1950 society, but yes, cardio/hiit is legit for many things. Good for weight loss and debloating as well. My favourite is hiit and hiking in the norwegian mountains


----------



## Alexanderr (Aug 12, 2022)

whiteissuperior said:


> The cardio pill is insane. In less than 3 months of doing intense cardio 3x a week here's what has changed:
> 
> My mental health has improved dramatically
> I no longer spend hours agonizing about my looks or the black pill
> ...


I plan on doing 300 minutes of intense cardio each week as it's been shown to increase life span substantially in scientific literature. It also helps with leanmaxxing and health of course. Though I do feel like dying during each workout.


----------



## Alexanderr (Aug 12, 2022)

Cycling mogs though as cardio exercise. Doesn't harm the joints, is easy to do in large volumes and you can incorporate sprints.


----------



## Erik-Jón (Aug 12, 2022)

Alexanderr said:


> I plan on doing 300 minutes of intense cardio each week as it's been shown to increase life span substantially in scientific literature. It also helps with leanmaxxing and health of course. Though I do feel like dying during each workout.


Why not jerk off instead 300 minutes a week


----------



## Alexanderr (Aug 12, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Why not jerk off instead 300 minutes a week


Because I'm not a coomer.


----------



## loksr (Aug 12, 2022)

whiteissuperior said:


> The cardio pill is insane. In less than 3 months of doing intense cardio 3x a week here's what has changed:
> 
> My mental health has improved dramatically
> I no longer spend hours agonizing about my looks or the black pill
> ...


Weird
Cardio never did shit for me


----------



## Erik-Jón (Aug 12, 2022)

Alexanderr said:


> Because I'm not a coomer.


Me either but it’s a legitimate suggestion, even just fucking instead that’s probably better


----------



## MANLETprettyBOY (Aug 12, 2022)

luljankybo said:


> ok so drop the routine please


Join a combat sport nigha


----------



## GetShrekt (Aug 13, 2022)

Idk bro, I cycle a lot + play ball, didn’t do too much for me but maybe I’m just used to it


----------



## Lihito (Aug 13, 2022)

whiteissuperior said:


> The cardio pill is insane. In less than 3 months of doing intense cardio 3x a week here's what has changed:
> 
> My mental health has improved dramatically
> I no longer spend hours agonizing about my looks or the black pill
> ...


ngl this is legit cardio is a life saver it makes you forget


----------



## andy9432 (Aug 13, 2022)

strength mogs, id do soccer for cardio tho


----------



## ManletBlackcel (Aug 13, 2022)

No cardio for height


----------



## Hero of the Imperium (Aug 13, 2022)

As mentioned, swimming/biking to preserve the joints; you can even get stationary bike to watch TV / use phone

OP did swimming

the type of cardio you’re suited for will be influenced by your dominant muscle fibre. fast twitch dominant will find it difficult to go many miles and should do HIIT


----------



## St.TikTokcel (Aug 13, 2022)

whiteissuperior said:


> The cardio pill is insane. In less than 3 months of doing intense cardio 3x a week here's what has changed:
> 
> My mental health has improved dramatically
> I no longer spend hours agonizing about my looks or the black pill
> ...


I don't want to die from a cardiac arrest.


----------



## Deleted member 20820 (Aug 13, 2022)

Nice to see some sane people here. If you really want the full effect, go hiking in the woods. Preferably with a pretty steep incline and uneven terrain. Nothing boosts my cognitive ability like hiking does. Keep the pace high for maximum effect.


----------



## slayer69 (Aug 13, 2022)

I don't like cardio at all, Sure it feels good after doing it but that is not enough reason to make me get up everyday and do cardio. I hate it really. it mentally stresses me out a lot.

Swimming on the other hand, OP, I absolutely love it, I don't find it exhausting at all. But Running? Hell no


----------



## fogdart (Aug 13, 2022)

whiteissuperior said:


> The cardio pill is insane. In less than 3 months of doing intense cardio 3x a week here's what has changed:
> 
> My mental health has improved dramatically
> I no longer spend hours agonizing about my looks or the black pill
> ...


Ngl I discovered the cardio pill in the summer of 2019 and my life has never been the same ever since.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Aug 13, 2022)

OldRooster said:


> In a couple more months your body will acclimate to increased endorphin production by down regulating the number of receptors. Or it is possible you had high uric acid levels, and the perspiration excreted the excess uric acid, thus enhancing your mental clarity.


Its not related to endorphins tho lol, the benefits of cardio come from up regulating dopamine receptors making you more sensitive to stuff during the day so you ldar less. And it also increases levels of BDNF in the brain with aids in neurogenesis of neural axons and better communication between the cells


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Aug 13, 2022)

Did cardio for first time today my cardiovascular system is absolutely awful was so tired felt like I was gonna collapse ffs


----------



## Max Frauder (Aug 13, 2022)

You idiot. Fapping daily is destroying your life.


----------



## Artiste (Aug 13, 2022)

Chadethnic101 said:


> Did cardio for first time today my cardiovascular system is absolutely awful was so tired felt like I was gonna collapse ffs



You’ve just taken the first step. Welcome to the cardio pill my friend.


----------



## on the verge (Aug 13, 2022)

whiteissuperior said:


> The cardio pill is insane. In less than 3 months of doing intense cardio 3x a week here's what has changed:
> 
> My mental health has improved dramatically
> I no longer spend hours agonizing about my looks or the black pill
> ...


Has your body fat gone down?


----------



## Bonez (Aug 13, 2022)

legit thread , i do jumping rope daily and it's a better cope than gymcelling tbh


----------



## Wallenberg (Aug 13, 2022)

Cardio is good.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Aug 13, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> Cardio is good.


Which cardio do you do? How long and what time of day


----------



## Wallenberg (Aug 13, 2022)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Which cardio do you do? How long and what time of day


Walking 1-2 hours daily. And stationary bike


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Aug 13, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> Walking 1-2 hours daily. And stationary bike


I walk at least 1 hour daily unintentionally jfl i don't consider that cardio really, its obligatory for humans to walk. HIIT is better tbh


----------



## Wallenberg (Aug 13, 2022)

TsarTsar444 said:


> I walk at least 1 hour daily unintentionally jfl i don't consider that cardio really, its obligatory for humans to walk. HIIT is better tbh


It is walking specifically for cardio, not normal every day walking


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Aug 13, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Humans were made to move


I strongly disagree.


----------



## whiteissuperior (Aug 13, 2022)

on the verge said:


> Has your body fat gone down?


No im bulking atm


----------



## chinpilled69 (Aug 13, 2022)

True man. I feel the best after my long runs like 10k. 
Also, I last 3 times more after cardio in bed.


----------



## AbandonShip (Aug 13, 2022)

I made a thread about this
Cardio is magical. Jfl at retards lifting heavy ass weights and being autistic.


----------



## Salieri (Aug 13, 2022)

bluepill bitch kill yourself lol


----------



## MogTheMogger (Aug 14, 2022)

Aight, i will cardio next month and check all the results and will be back with a thread. Thank you OP.


----------



## JBcollector (Aug 14, 2022)

No shit men are made to run in the wild and hunt down Wildbbeasts


----------



## apocalypse (Aug 14, 2022)

What cardio did u do? How long and intense was it?


----------



## traveler (Aug 14, 2022)

what type of cardio do u do?


----------



## betrayed by 5‘8 (Aug 14, 2022)

can u elaborate what cardio u doing how long and intensity or someone with knowledge thank you!


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Aug 14, 2022)

Catawampus said:


> Real shit, cardio mogs regular gym workouts to death, I run 4 miles at least three times a week, sometimes four, do mma, jiu jits classes, etc and I can make bitches tap out because I fuck for literally hours without getting tired


Mirin Imma start doing more cardio just for that tbh. Ik lots of gymcels avoid cardio but then when they’re with a girl they tire out so fast lol, even at work in manual labour they get tired far to quickly. Big muscles might look nice but they’re impractical


----------



## VeryFuglyNiyguhs (Aug 14, 2022)

Cardio is way more fun than lifting. Not to mention lowers insulin resistance.


----------



## vaninskybird (Aug 14, 2022)

this is what nofap copers claim they get if they dont touch their dicks for 7 days


----------



## alien (Aug 14, 2022)

whiteissuperior said:


> The cardio pill is insane. In less than 3 months of doing intense cardio 3x a week here's what has changed:
> 
> My mental health has improved dramatically
> I no longer spend hours agonizing about my looks or the black pill
> ...


I've been running at least every other day since July 3rd in order to leanmaxx. And my sleep cycle is fixed. My sleep cycle has been shit since 2015.

I still lift weights 3-4x a week though. It's important to still lift when leanmaxxing so that your body prioritizes burning fat over muscle mass when you lose weight.


----------



## whiteissuperior (Aug 14, 2022)

apocalypse said:


> What cardio did u do? How long and intense was it?





traveler said:


> what type of cardio do u do?


I swim laps in intervals. 

3x a week 
1-1.5 hours


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Aug 14, 2022)

Muh cardio pill 

Only works if you rot 24/7 

No gains for people that have played sports growing up and live an active lifestyle


----------



## whiteissuperior (Aug 14, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> Muh cardio pill
> 
> Only works if you rot 24/7
> 
> No gains for people that have played sports growing up and live an active lifestyle


I been rotting since I was 17


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Aug 14, 2022)

whiteissuperior said:


> I been rotting since I was 17


And you made this water thread


----------



## whiteissuperior (Aug 14, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> And you made this water thread


Stop bullying me just cuz you’re mulatto and I’m inferior (a nigger)


----------



## Deleted member 1660 (Aug 14, 2022)

cope 

bloatlord > all


----------



## looksmaxxed (Aug 14, 2022)

just run a few laps bro


----------



## Thomas DOM (Aug 14, 2022)

If just cardio "helped your mental health tremendously" then that means your depression was never really that bad to begin with. (No offence bruv)

Try being me with Grief/Depression/PTSD from severe trauma , no amount of cardio would ever help. My trauma/grief is just something I have to accept to live with for the rest of my life

And with "severe trauma" I dont mean something petty as "being bullied in middle school" by some morons at school or some bullshit like that , I mean a trauma that is much worse.


----------



## Enfant terrible (Aug 14, 2022)

i cant do cardio because iam lean bulking right now


----------



## oldcelloser (Aug 14, 2022)

well weight lifting is vastly superior
for me long walks do a good enough job in regards to cardio, but any exercise that you enjoy is good enough cause consistency is primordial
im glad for you bro, swimming is very good for you
by this, you are also proving that black men CAN swim, the water just has to be heated


----------



## Curlbrahhh (Aug 15, 2022)

Gonna get on this pill soon because the Gymmaxxing thing lately hasn’t been enough for my mental health. Cardio can be boring as shit first but midway starts feeling great


----------



## Weed (Aug 15, 2022)

Bluepilled Cuck. @BrettyBoy


----------



## MoggerGaston (Aug 15, 2022)

Can't relate.

I was part of a dutch national serious-competing student rowing team in the netherlands. Trained 4 times per week, intense cardio. 

Didn't ascend me.


----------



## Perma Virgin 666 (Aug 15, 2022)

whiteissuperior said:


> im bulking rn so im still trying to maintain weight altho i overdid it and gained 5 lbs. Ive lost no weight. I also normal gymcel as well
> 
> 
> no routine. just swimming laps 3x a week


swimming laps is a upper body workout + cardio in one innit
usual cardio like running, cycling might not have the same effect


----------



## Perma Virgin 666 (Aug 15, 2022)

Thomas DOM said:


> And with "severe trauma" I dont mean something petty as "being bullied in middle school" by some morons at school or some bullshit like that , I mean a trauma that is much worse.


what kinda trauma


----------



## Thinking_Machine (Aug 16, 2022)

whiteissuperior said:


> I swim laps in intervals.
> 
> 3x a week
> 1-1.5 hours


what distance are you swimming in 1–1.5 hours? and mostly freestyle presumably?


MoggerGaston said:


> Can't relate.
> 
> I was part of a dutch national serious-competing student rowing team in the netherlands. Trained 4 times per week, intense cardio.
> 
> Didn't ascend me.


i would have expected at that level you’d be rowing 8–12x a week. i rowed 6x a week just for my uni college, not even the uni itself. rowing is brutal though because at 6’2” i was the shortest in the team by about 3”. manlet in every photo jfl.


----------



## MoggerGaston (Aug 16, 2022)

Thinking_Machine said:


> what distance are you swimming in 1–1.5 hours? and mostly freestyle presumably?
> 
> i would have expected at that level you’d be rowing 8–12x a week. i rowed 6x a week just for my uni college, not even the uni itself. rowing is brutal though because at 6’2” i was the shortest in the team by about 3”. manlet in every photo jfl.


it was also weightlifting 1 day a week so no cardio. and 1 day you rowed twice. So also 6x a week in total ye.

I was the shortest at 6'0 but I rowed harder than most of the tall fags. But my technique was shit cuz I rowed more with my back/arms instead of my legs. Still rowed faster than most of them on the machines tho


----------



## whiteissuperior (Aug 16, 2022)

Thinking_Machine said:


> what distance are you swimming in 1–1.5 hours? and mostly freestyle presumably?
> 
> i would have expected at that level you’d be rowing 8–12x a week. i rowed 6x a week just for my uni college, not even the uni itself. rowing is brutal though because at 6’2” i was the shortest in the team by about 3”. manlet in every photo jfl.


Mostly freestyle. Right now my cardio health is so bad I can only do 100 meters without getting tired . So I do that in intervals basically as well as 26 meter springs and also learning other strokes.

I might go a 50 breast strike, 50 back stroke, 100 meters of kicking freestyle backstroke or butterfly, or just pulling 

I do all this in intervals


----------



## Deleted member 19576 (Aug 16, 2022)

I did gardio for 1 months and I had so much power.. I ended it because I lost too much weight from it..


----------



## Thinking_Machine (Aug 16, 2022)

MoggerGaston said:


> it was also weightlifting 1 day a week so no cardio. and 1 day you rowed twice. So also 6x a week in total ye.
> 
> I was the shortest at 6'0 but I rowed harder than most of the tall fags. But my technique was shit cuz I rowed more with my back/arms instead of my legs. Still rowed faster than most of them on the machines tho



ah nice man, what was your 2k PB?



whiteissuperior said:


> Mostly freestyle. Right now my cardio health is so bad I can only do 100 meters without getting tired . So I do that in intervals basically as well as 26 meter springs and also learning other strokes.
> 
> I might go a 50 breast strike, 50 back stroke, 100 meters of kicking freestyle backstroke or butterfly, or just pulling
> 
> I do all this in intervals



faster intervals in swimming is good for improving technique. worth also doing a few longer intervals to improve stamina , e.g. 4x 400m (ultimately working up to something like 8x 400m). doing this i can knock out about 3,000–4,000m in an hour.


----------



## whiteissuperior (Aug 16, 2022)

Thinking_Machine said:


> ah nice man, what was your 2k PB?
> 
> 
> 
> faster intervals in swimming is good for improving technique. worth also doing a few longer intervals to improve stamina , e.g. 4x 400m (ultimately working up to something like 8x 400m). doing this i can knock out about 3,000–4,000m in an hour.


Holy shit there’s no way I could do a 400 rn 

West African tier slow twitch muscle fibers. I do wanna increase stamina. Right now I’ve worked up to two 100 m 

I think in a few months maybe I’ll be able to do 4 x 200


----------



## MoggerGaston (Aug 16, 2022)

Thinking_Machine said:


> ah nice man, what was your 2k PB?


6:34, but this was in my first year I did rowing. I quit rowing after that.


----------



## Thinking_Machine (Aug 16, 2022)

whiteissuperior said:


> Holy shit there’s no way I could do a 400 rn
> 
> West African tier slow twitch muscle fibers. I do wanna increase stamina. Right now I’ve worked up to two 100 m
> 
> I think in a few months maybe I’ll be able to do 4 x 200


nice man, sounds like progress. thing to remember with swimming is that it's very technique-based, and working harder doesn't necessarily mean faster. swim club teams will often spend a mind-numbing amount of time doing drills that improve technique. i have the advantage that i grew up swimming. now i just do it a once or twice a week to retain conditioning for triathlons.


MoggerGaston said:


> 6:34, but this was in my first year I did rowing. I quit rowing after that.


mogger time for a 6' fresher tbh. sounds like you definitely have talent for the sport if you picked it up again. what was your weight?


----------



## 𝔻𝔸𝕎ℕ 𝕆𝔽 𝕂ℍ𝔸L (Aug 16, 2022)

whiteissuperior said:


> The cardio pill is insane. In less than 3 months of doing intense cardio 3x a week here's what has changed:
> 
> My mental health has improved dramatically
> I no longer spend hours agonizing about my looks or the black pill
> ...


people in the Pre Modern World used 2 go outside and Play and Run! They had the Lyf which we need! But we need 2 used Modern Techs only when needed that's the Code of Lyf 2 bcome Alpha Chad(note I'm blackpilled but belive in certain elements of Redpill)


----------



## 𝔻𝔸𝕎ℕ 𝕆𝔽 𝕂ℍ𝔸L (Aug 16, 2022)

whiteissuperior said:


> The cardio pill is insane. In less than 3 months of doing intense cardio 3x a week here's what has changed:
> 
> My mental health has improved dramatically
> I no longer spend hours agonizing about my looks or the black pill
> ...


Agreed! Not a word i hvnt rd!


----------



## Gonthar (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## Shako Mako (Aug 17, 2022)

Cope.


----------



## Ethniframementalcel (Aug 17, 2022)

whiteissuperior said:


> The cardio pill is insane. In less than 3 months of doing intense cardio 3x a week here's what has changed:
> 
> My mental health has improved dramatically
> I no longer spend hours agonizing about my looks or the black pill
> ...


yep, I do minimum 1 hour cardio every day. even if I'm hungover feel like shit etc I will go to gym put headphones on and walk on treadmill for 1 hour

the leanpill is brutal but life begins at 15% bf


----------



## Deleted member 1851 (Aug 17, 2022)

Will doing 2x a week of high-intensity cardio be bad for your gym gains?


----------

